# Fancy Feathered-foot Pigeon Care (mostly the feathered Feet)



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I recently adopted a fancy pigeon, and it has feathered feet. It looks like this










I've never handled one of these before, only feral pigeons. So obviously this bird might need different care.

Is there anything i should know about these birds so i could take care of it better? What different things do i have to do?

But my biggest question is this; my parents want to trim the feathers because they get covered in poop and my mom think it just causes it to walk awkwardly. How do you trim those feathers/should I?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well in the pic we can't see how feathered they are. Why would you want to trim them? That adds to his beauty and is how he is supposed to be. If kept in a clean environment then his feet shouldn't get very dirty. And bathing a couple of times a week, which they love, would a9lso help.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Well in the pic we can't see how feathered they are. Why would you want to trim them? That adds to his beauty and is how he is supposed to be. If kept in a clean environment then his feet shouldn't get very dirty. And bathing a couple of times a week, which they love, would a9lso help.


if it were up to me i wouldnt but my parents are very pushy about this. becasue for now, it lives in a smaller cage where its locked in because of its lice problem, so they think its just making it worse for him. i didnt adopt it because of its fancyness i just did because i felt bad that it mightve stayed a little too long and wouldve gotten euthanized at the place.


----------

